# I just got two plastic cage shelves for free! You can too!



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you go to superpet.com, then go to product list and then find your cage. Call superpet, tell them that you need shelves for your cage. They will ask you which cage you have, tell them your cages full name and what parts you need. They did not ask me any question after they knew what I needed they just put an order in for me for two cage shelves... FREE and about ten mins later i was off the phone and anticipateing their arrival. It's been about a week since and the shelves just got here! Soo happy because the superpet cages have came with wood shelves instead of plastic so I. Had to throw them away. Now I has two easy to clean shelf... And they were both completely free!


Sent from my iPad using PG free
Got Rats?


----------

